# Male black orchid halfmoon X black body red fin female



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Well, this is my black orchid 2nd spawn and he learnt from his first batch (he ate all but 5 due to a very small shrinking nest.):redmad: 

This batch has a very big nest but there is so many of them. There still is a lot on the floor of tank at least a 100 and probably just as many in his nest if not more. A lot fall down, a few swim up, some cling to side of tank and daddy picks up a few and brings them back to nest . It is amazing on how dedicated these fish are to their offspring. 

It's funny he comes looks at me for a second like he's asking for help? Food? Get me out of here before I do something terrible? What did my lust got me into? Maybe I should have let the mom help? Why won't my fry stay in the nest? 

Boy if only we can read our pets minds.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah my boy did pretty well with his first spawn ^^ I have at least 30 babies, he ended up having to eat a decent amount of unfertilized eggs from trying to get the wrap right


Poor pokey does not like my ex/ house mate lol it was funny during spawn if he saw him he would get all defensive so he stayed away from the tank so pokey wouldn't eat the eggs and fry 

I'm hoping my second spawn with him will be some what better


----------

